# Anavar, nolvadex, help!



## Mikeoxmaul (Sep 16, 2021)

So I started going to the gym with a friend that goes to the gym. We've been going together once or twice a week for a month now.

So a few days ago (Saturday?) he gave me a "supplement" for a "pump" in the gym. My dumbass said Hmm ok, and took it.

Just to find out later it was a 5mg tab of ANAVAR. He said it wouldn't do anything serious.. but for the next 2 days I've been having trouble getting erections. (Usually get a few a day, wanted or not.) 

He said it shouldnt do that and gave me some nolvadex 20mg a pill. (looked this up before I took one last night)

But I don't trust him, and not sure what to do. I don't want to do steroids no interest. Just want to be healthy. Please help!


----------



## TODAY (Sep 16, 2021)

One 5mg tab of anavar isn't gonna kill you. Your boner probs are probably the result of anxiety.

Don't take the nolvadex.

Sever all ties with the shithead who dosed you.


----------



## Mikeoxmaul (Sep 16, 2021)

TODAY said:


> One 5mg tab of anavar isn't gonna kill you. Your boner probs are probably the result of anxiety.
> 
> Don't take the nolvadex.
> 
> Sever all ties with the shithead who dosed you.


Well I just felt my anxiety drop from your message. So you're probably right. Also have been taking alot of caffeine. Which I'm not use too.

I took 1x 20mg nolvadex pill last night, should I just stop?

And definitely cutting ties, guys a f**** moron. 

Thank you so much for your reply!


----------



## TomJ (Sep 16, 2021)

Mikeoxmaul said:


> Well I just felt my anxiety drop from your message. So you're probably right. Also have been taking alot of caffeine. Which I'm not use too.
> 
> I took 1x 20mg nolvadex pill last night, should I just stop?
> 
> ...


yes, youre going to be fine. just toss the nolva, you dont need it and its a harsh enough drug by itself, its not something you want to take just because. 

on a side note, ive never seen anyone selling 5mg var. only 10, 25, and 50s. Is 5mg var even a thing?


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Sep 16, 2021)

5mm anavar is like one woman's dose. I'd be surprised it really did anything.


----------



## CJ (Sep 16, 2021)

You're fine, stop taking anything, and just relax.


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 16, 2021)

Must be nice to have a buddy that tosses you an anavar for preworkout 😂 

You’re gonna be fine. 5mg isn’t enough to do anything


----------



## Mikeoxmaul (Sep 16, 2021)

TomJ said:


> yes, youre going to be fine. just toss the nolva, you dont need it and its a harsh enough drug by itself, its not something you want to take just because.
> 
> on a side note, ive never seen anyone selling 5mg var. only 10, 25, and 50s. Is 5mg var even a thing?


Thanks for easing my mind, Idk anything about these things really, I just hear about them. So I was definitely a bit paranoid, especially after  trying to research it Lol 

5mg was what he told me. It was bright pink, Idk if that helps. Maybe he just said it was 5mg to make it not seem so bad?


----------



## Mikeoxmaul (Sep 16, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Must be nice to have a buddy that tosses you an anavar for preworkout 😂
> 
> You’re gonna be fine. 5mg isn’t enough to do anything


If I was into it and expecting it maybe..
He's always taking different supps and usually excited to share. (Try this one!)

And yup, 5mg.. Just enough to raise my anxiety levels by 300% lol

Of course that could be the extra 500mg of caffeine I've been taking almost everyday for a week and didn't realize until I noticed I couldn't stfu one night..


----------



## Jonjon (Sep 16, 2021)

Oh no you took the pink one!? Oh man you may never be right again. So sorry


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 16, 2021)

Your gonna die!!! With a limp noodle


----------



## Mikeoxmaul (Sep 16, 2021)

Haha, Thanks Guys 😂


----------



## FearThaGear (Sep 16, 2021)

The guy sounds like an asshole. Cut ties with that jackass.

5mg of anavar isn't going to do anything. Don't take more Noladex. You are good.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 16, 2021)

Mikeoxmaul said:


> So I started going to the gym with a friend that goes to the gym. We've been going together once or twice a week for a month now.
> 
> So a few days ago (Saturday?) he gave me a "supplement" for a "pump" in the gym. My dumbass said Hmm ok, and took it.
> 
> ...


In the same post you said you ingested something that he gave you and that you don't trust him.  Do you see the issue here?


----------



## Mikeoxmaul (Sep 16, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> In the same post you said you ingested something that he gave you and that you don't trust him.  Do you see the issue here?


Absolutely.

He's a pretty nice guy in all honesty, but "simple as they come" is an understatement sometimes.. (And I'm running for 2nd place apparently)

I believe the intentions were good. Just bricks for brains. But I definitely can't trust him after that. I'm pretty sure I gave him as much anxiety as I had though.

Also had the chance to research the nolvadex, befor I took it and it seemed like the right choice. Things feel better today. But decided to ask people who are knowledgeable about these things to make sure. Last thing I want is to explain all this to a doctor lol


----------



## Dungeon Dweller (Sep 16, 2021)

I wish I had a buddy who would toss me an anavar or two preworkout. But, yeah, its not cool if he doesn't tell you what it is until after.


----------



## Mikeoxmaul (Sep 16, 2021)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> I wish I had a buddy who would toss me an anavar or two preworkout. But, yeah, its not cool if he doesn't tell you what it is until after.


Yea, he told me 2 days later when I brought up my situation....

Up until then I just thought it was a new supplement from Popeyes or something. The next "fat burner pump etc" just to get a lil stim/pump for a fun workout lol...


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 16, 2021)

Mikeoxmaul said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> He's a pretty nice guy in all honesty, but "simple as they come" is an understatement sometimes.. (And I'm running for 2nd place apparently)
> 
> ...


You sound young and nervous.  Even though you didn't know right away what he gave you, is it safe to say you were even worried about it before you found out?  The reason for my question.  Well, I don't believe a one time dose of 5 mg anavar would cause you ED.  I assume a 20 oz ribeye has more anabolic properties than a 5 mg anavar.


----------



## Mikeoxmaul (Sep 16, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> You sound young and nervous.  Even though you didn't know right away what he gave you, is it safe to say you were even worried about it before you found out?  The reason for my question.  Well, I don't believe a one time dose of 5 mg anavar would cause you ED.  I assume a 20 oz ribeye has more anabolic properties than a 5 mg anavar.


I'm 28 and have some anxiety as is.
But was in panic mode when I found out it was a steroid. And even more worried once I started researching them. Especially since I read Anavar is faked alot?

Besides that I've been using a pre-work out regularly and a "fat burner" recently. Which upped my Caffeine dose from 150-200 to 800mg of caffeine per day. (Which I stopped 2 days ago.)

From the replies here, it seems as though it's a combination of caffeine stress and anxiety mostly.


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 16, 2021)

Mikeoxmaul said:


> I'm 28 and have some anxiety as is.
> But was in panic mode when I found out it was a steroid. And even more worried once I started researching them. Especially since I read Anavar is faked alot?
> 
> Besides that I've been using a pre-work out regularly and a "fat burner" recently. Which upped my Caffeine dose from 150-200 to 800mg of caffeine per day. (Which I stopped 2 days ago.)
> ...


Try to lose the anxiety.  Worrying about 5 mg of anavar is no way to live.  It's like you're trying to find something to be worried about.  At the very least, tell us now that you are 100% at ease.


----------



## CJ (Sep 16, 2021)

Not to mention Nolva wouldn't do anything, because Anavar does not aromatize in the first place.


----------



## Mikeoxmaul (Sep 16, 2021)

Yes, you've all eased my mind about the situation significantly. I'm still not sure what happened to me then, unless it wasn't Anavar..


----------



## CJ (Sep 16, 2021)

Mikeoxmaul said:


> Yes, you've all eased my mind about the situation significantly. I'm still not sure what happened to me then, unless it wasn't Anavar..


The mind is a powerful thing.


----------



## Mikeoxmaul (Sep 16, 2021)

I wasn't sure the type of response I would get here, but you all have been super cool and extremely helpful. 

Thank you Guys! 💪😎


----------



## CJ (Sep 16, 2021)

Mikeoxmaul said:


> I wasn't sure the type of response I would get here, but you all have been super cool and extremely helpful.
> 
> Thank you Guys! 💪😎


Stick around, be part of the group.


----------



## Mikeoxmaul (Sep 16, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Stick around, be part of the group.


Yea, I think I will! 

I'm fairly new to bodybuilding/gym. I love it though, have done it off and on over the years. But I want to make a real life long commitment to it and take it more seriously. And I think I could learn alot here.

 I've checked out a couple threads already. And I think the chatbox at top of screen is a pretty badass idea. Not to mention you guys just seem like real, down to earth people. 👍


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 18, 2021)

You’re all good boss. Definitely anxiety. I would bet my bank account that 5 mg of anavar didn’t shut you down.

Mood can have a massive effect on libido my friend. Anxiety is the number one killer of sex drive, even probably more so over low testosterone lol. That is the only reason you had trouble. Welcome to the board


----------



## Mikeoxmaul (Sep 18, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> You’re all good boss. Definitely anxiety. I would bet my bank account that 5 mg of anavar didn’t shut you down.
> 
> Mood can have a massive effect on libido my friend. Anxiety is the number one killer of sex drive, even probably more so over low testosterone lol. That is the only reason you had trouble. Welcome to the board


Thanks man!

From what I understand, if it WASN'T Anavar, but a different steroid, it could have done this?

Seems like way too much of a coincidence.
But my knowledge on these things is pretty limited to this past week honestly.

It's been a week now.. When I first noticed, it seemed numb.. there's  more feeling now, but libido feels like 5% compared to like 105%.. lol
It's almost humbling not walking around wanting to fuck everything lol.. anyways.. I AM feeling a bit better though, so that's good.

My anxiety and stress levels are at extremes these days for sure. Plus my 1000mg of caffeine + preworkout a day for a week, when I normally have none..not even coffee.

I've also been having neck and hip pain (neck about a year, hip the past 2months) from what is suspected to be my osteoarthritis. (Only been dealing with neck so far)

Maybe another week and it'll be time to think about seeing the doc anyway to be honest


----------



## weightlossburn (Sep 18, 2021)

Mikeoxmaul said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> From what I understand, if it WASN'T Anavar, but a different steroid, it could have done this?
> 
> ...


1 pill of anything won't kill your libido.  Go see a doctor if it will help you stress less.


----------



## Mikeoxmaul (Sep 18, 2021)

weightlossburn said:


> 1 pill of anything won't kill your libido.  Go see a doctor if it will help you stress less.


Appreciate the confirmation. That relieves some stress right there. I just wanted to take the pill out of the equation, so that I know it's just me. Thank you!


----------



## Send0 (Sep 20, 2021)

TomJ said:


> yes, youre going to be fine. just toss the nolva, you dont need it and its a harsh enough drug by itself, its not something you want to take just because.
> 
> on a side note, ive never seen anyone selling 5mg var. only 10, 25, and 50s. Is 5mg var even a thing?


5mg dosing (caps or tabs) are sometimes referred to as lady var. They make it for women to take.


----------



## BustaCapps (Sep 20, 2021)

You’re fine and totally mental I would say. I’m with TomJ as well, never seen or heard of 5mg Anavar so good chance that’s not what you took. I don’t see the purpose of nolvadex? Anavar doesn’t aromatize and the ED was the purpose of taking it? Don’t take anymore of the nolvadex or anything he offers you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Sep 20, 2021)

BustaCapps said:


> You’re fine and totally mental I would say. I’m with TomJ as well, never seen or heard of 5mg Anavar so good chance that’s not what you took. I don’t see the purpose of nolvadex? Anavar doesn’t aromatize and the ED was the purpose of taking it? Don’t take anymore of the nolvadex or anything he offers you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Read my post above. 5mg var is a very real thing. It's used for women.

Whether that's what he took or not is a different thing all together.

It's also possible he was given 50mg and not 5mg... His buddy didn't seem too smart, just saying 😂


----------



## TomJ (Sep 20, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Read my post above. 5mg var is a very real thing. It's used for women.
> 
> Whether that's what he took or not is a different thing all together.
> 
> It's also possible he was given 50mg and not 5mg... His buddy didn't seem too smart, just saying


Not to mention untrustworthy if he's willing to drug his friends

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Send0 (Sep 20, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Not to mention untrustworthy if he's willing to drug his friends
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Maybe it was actually an underdosed attempt to roofie him? 🤔


----------



## TomJ (Sep 20, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Maybe it was actually an underdosed attempt to roofie him?


Op would need to send booty pics. Gotta see if he was worth roofying


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 27, 2021)

Dungeon Dweller said:


> 5mm anavar is like one woman's dose. I'd be surprised it really did anything.


5 mg anavar is less than one female dose.  OP, stop taking the Nolvadex and stop doing dumb shit like taking pills when you don't know what they are.


----------



## JackAsserson (Mar 16, 2022)

The var taste and smells identical to cough syrup


----------



## BustaCapps (May 12, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Read my post above. 5mg var is a very real thing. It's used for women.
> 
> Whether that's what he took or not is a different thing all together.
> 
> It's also possible he was given 50mg and not 5mg... His buddy didn't seem too smart, just saying



Thanks for the info. I have never heard of 5mg Anavar so I stand corrected lol. 







Anavar is a hell of a drug 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## presser (May 16, 2022)

Mikeoxmaul said:


> So I started going to the gym with a friend that goes to the gym. We've been going together once or twice a week for a month now.
> 
> So a few days ago (Saturday?) he gave me a "supplement" for a "pump" in the gym. My dumbass said Hmm ok, and took it.
> 
> ...


you have a real dumbass friend sorry to say this.... dont ever take something you dont know about.. wtf dude...


----------



## presser (May 16, 2022)

you realize the gave you something that maybe made you worry sooooooooooooo he then gives you a anti astro and you take it also LOL not knowing that too can shut you down as well... come on dude


----------



## GSgator (May 16, 2022)

At least it wasn’t fentanyl . I was watching something and there putting that shit in everything. Ppl are  snorting coke and ODing on fentanyl. There even pressing them to look like any of the common oxycodone pills WTF. It’s dangerous times to be dabbling in drugs.


----------

